# Patchworker stellt sich vor



## Patchworker (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Patchworker = Zusammengewürfelte Familie  

2. mal geheiratet und schon alles durcheinander, aber Glücklich.

Wir wohnen in NRW Viersen und haben uns ein kleines Paradies geschaffen
indem wir den Garten komplett neu gestaltet haben.
In diesem kleinen Paradies ist auch ein kleiner Teich der mir aber zu klein ist.

Unser Garten vor der neu Gestaltung
  

Heute

  


Aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen werde ich aber "nur" einen größere Teichwanne
in nächster Zeit gegen den kleinen Austauschen können.
Heißt: von derzeit 200l Teich auf ein 1000l Teich.

Da ich in den letzten Tage Berichte, Videos usw. verschlungen habe,
bin ich mir in einigen Sachen noch nicht sicher.

Da heißt es: Eine UVC Lampe vor dem Filter,
dann wieder nach dem Filter.

Okay, werde mich dann im Forum schlau lesen.

Wichtigste ist für mich jetzt erst mal die richtige Größe zu ermitteln.

VG
Patchworker, der im Real Live Alex genannt wird


----------



## jule (8. Juli 2015)

na dann, Hallo Alex! 

Ich finde dieses Forum toll, weil man sich wirklich gut informieren kann... ich bin auch erst ein paar Monate hier am Stöbern und finde immer wieder neue und sehr interessante Themen  Zu deiner UVC - ich habe gar keine und, nachdem man mich aufgeklärt hat wofür die da ist, will ich auch keine mehr haben (nicht DAVOR und nicht DANACH) 

Soll der größere Teich dann auch an diese Stelle?

Wann habt ihr den Garten neu gemacht? Denn so lange gibt es ja auch den aktuellen Teich, oder?


----------



## Patchworker (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jule
das ist ja der Grund warum ich mich angemeldet habe: Input, Input ....

Ja, der kleine kommt raus, das Loch vergrößern und der große rein.
Ich möchte gerne die Fische sehen und nicht grünes Wasser.
Meine Info bisher ist eben UVC.

Erstmal will ich mich wegen dem Filter schlau lesen.
Mich wundert es das man den Überdimensionieren kann.
Dachte bisher: Je größer desto besser.

Aber wie gesagt, beschäftige mich ja erst gerade mal 2 Tage damit.

Der Garten wurde in 5 Wochen fertig gestellt.
Ohne Hilfe wäre ich jetzt noch dran.
Die ersten Vorarbeiten haben aber bereits im April angefangen.
Der kleine Teich ist Anfang Juni eingesetzt worden.
Habe aber bereits ein mal das Wasser gewechselt.

VG
Alex


----------



## jule (8. Juli 2015)

Du hast Fische in dem kleinen Teich  ok, das hätte ich jetzt nicht vermutet... was ist da denn drin?

Hast du das Wasser ganz gewechselt? Was hast du dir davon erhofft, wo er doch gerade erst in Betrieb genommen wurde? Hast du jetzt auch einen Filter laufen? Was hast du für Pflanzen drin? So wenig Wasser, vermutlich nicht viele Pflanzen (die nehmen ja auch Platz weg) und dann die Fische - da muss das Wasser doch grün sein. Bei den 1000l kommt es aber dann vermutlich auch auf den Besatz an und darauf wieviel du fütterst.

Ich denke dass das wichtige Infos sind, wenn dir jemand noch Ratschläge geben soll.


----------



## herdsch (8. Juli 2015)

Hi Alex,

schön das Du hier bist und neugierig werden wir Dein Projekt beobachten und immer viele schöne Bilder machen ;-) Ich bin auch gerade am Teichbau.....allerdings im Moment in einer gezwungen Pause da niemand (auch 12 Mann nicht) meine Teichfolie heben können  deshalb jaaa Teichwanne ist toll lala5....

Also viel Spass hier !!


----------



## ikke (8. Juli 2015)

Patchworker schrieb:


> Hallo Jule
> das ist ja der Grund warum ich mich angemeldet habe: Input, Input ....
> 
> Ja, der kleine kommt raus, das Loch vergrößern und der große rein.
> ...



Moin  Moin.
Einen Teichfilter kann man nicht überdimensionieren.
Pumpe und UVC ja, aber nicht den Filter.
Je größer der Teichfilter umso höher die Standzeit des Filters, umso geringer die Wartungsintervalle.

Gruß von der Nordsee


----------



## Michael H (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo und viel Spass hier bei den Teich - Verrückten

Sieht doch schon mal gut aus dein Garten . Ich Persönlich würde keine Teich Schale nehmen , viel zu Teicher . Vondem Geld kannste dir locker ein Stück Folie im Baumarkt holen und reichlich Pflanzen gleich mit .



Patchworker schrieb:


> Da ich in den letzten Tage Berichte, Videos usw. verschlungen habe,
> bin ich mir in einigen Sachen noch nicht sicher.



Wenn du dich hier auch durchs Forum gelesen hast , weißte bestimmt nun auch das das eng wird mit 1000 Liter und FISCHE .
Im Sommer wird dein Teich zu Warm .
Im Winter zu kalt oder er Friert zu wenn es Dumm läuft .

Also Gut einlesen und Planen . So eine Schöne Mückenbrutstation kann auch entzücken ....

( Sorry der mußte jetzt sein ) "..


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Patchwoker
Den Garten haste prima hinbekommen.Teichwanne oder Folie,beides hat vor und Nachteile.Mit Fischbesatz finde ich 1cm3 auch zu klein.Wenn du dich für eine Wanne entscheidest und es nicht eilig hast,schaue bei eb.. oder eb.. Kleinanzeigen nach,da kannste sowas günstig schießen.Habe meine (Gfk 4cm3) dort für 180 Euronen ergattert.Und wenn du im Winter nicht Käptn Iglo werden willst,mach das Ding mindestens 80cm Tief.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juli 2015)

So eine Schöne Mückenbrutstation kann auch entzücken ....

Wenn der Mini erstmal ,__ Libellen und co angezogen hat ,sorgen die Larven schon dafür das du keine Mückenbrut hast .

Zumindest in meinem Mini ist keine Mückenbrut 


Ein Loch musst du eh graben also was spricht gegen ein paar qm Folie die ist leichter und günstiger als eine Wanne

Du musst ja nicht auf max. mögliche grösse gehen aber 5-6 TL Wasser machst du doch 20m² Folie mit links bis du 

wieder Fit bist

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patchworker (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen

erst mal vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten.

Was soll ich sagen ........
HÄTTE oder WENN

Also, HÄTTE ich gewusst das mich die "Lust" packt mit Teich und Co
HATTE ich ja "eigentlich" schon das "Loch" zur hälfte fertig gehabt 

Weil vor dem neu machen, hatten wir mit Freunden (11 Männer) 8ccm
Mutterboden aus dem Garten raus geholt.

Sah dann so aus:

 

Aber dann kamen 9t Sand und 3t Kies rein.

Das jetzt wieder alles raus holen wäre ja irre.
Okay, die Hälfte ginge ja auch, aber WIE soll ich das meiner Frau erklären?
Was das Fit werden angeht, nööö das wird nichts mehr, eher das Gegenteil.

Werde mir aber noch Gedanken machen.

Die Teichwanne habe ich über E-B Kleinanzeigen gefunden und habe diese sogar geschenkt bekommen 

Ohhh man ihr bringt mich ins Grübeln.

Zu dem jetzigen 200l Teich: 2 Goldfische Fische sind drin.
Füttern: Jeden Tag ein Griff in die Tonne und etwas zwischen 2 Finger.
Wenn denen das nicht reicht sollen die Algen futtern.

Was kostet den Folie (aber kein PVC, weil wird spröde) ?
Dann benötige ich doch aber auch Vlies ..... was kostet der?

Wie groß muss ich dann Minimum machen?
Okay, Tief sollte der dann 1m sein.

Dann die frage zu dem Bodenablauf was ich gelesen habe.
Was kostet dieser? Wie wird dieser angebracht bzw. eingebaut?

Ich sagte ja: Input, Input, Input ..........

Sollte ich das wirklich mit Folie machen, kann ich die 1000l Teichwanne ja verkaufen 
Ich weiß, ist nicht die feine Englische Art, aber als Rentner habe ich es auch nicht so dicke.

Also weiter Lesen.

VG
Alex


----------



## Patchworker (9. Juli 2015)

Habe gerade mal etwas Bildbearbeitung gemacht.

So könnte ich mir das Vorstellen.
Aber ist das dann groß genug?
Die Maßen sind nur ca. Angaben, also grob gemessen.

  

Da wo die 3,5m steht, davor oder daneben wird an der Terrasse noch ein Fundament gegossen 
wo ich später einen Grill (eventuell mit Pizzaofen) bauen möchte.

Wie der Teichbau gemacht wird mit verschiedenen Höhen,
Ablage für Pflanzen usw. weiß ich bereits. 

Achja, der Baum im Vordergrund WAR mal eine Tanne, ist aber nur noch der Stamm.
Also kann ich eventuelle Wurzeln beseitigen.

Was ich aber Unbedingt haben möchte ist ein Fisch Aussichtsturm  

VG
Alex


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Alex, 

 von mir auch herzlich Willkommen 

Wenn ich Deine Planung im letzten Beitrag sehe, hat Dich inzwischen eindeutig das Teichvirus gepackt 

Ich finde, der Grundriss sieht schön aus.

Wenn es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht "händisch" geht, evtl. einmal einen Minibager mieten für ein oder 
zwei Stunden und eben das Loch ausheben lassen? 

Den Aushub könnte man dann gleich für einen Wall oder soetwas weiter verwenden?

Den Baumstamm, also das Teil, was kein Baum mehr ist, würde ich nicht ausgraben, sondern evtl. auf 1,50 Meter
oder so absägen und als Naturtisch stehen lassen. 

Evtl. kann man da später auch etwas rauf pflanzen, was dann runter wächst oder so?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Alex,Dich hat der Teichvirus erfasstSieht doch schon mal gut aus.Ungefähr die Wassermenge ermitteln +20% dann haste die Pumpenleistung (1x pro Std.)bzw.was der Filter können sollte (Größer immer besser).Bodenablauf,da weis ich nicht ob sich der aufwand lohnt,je nach __ Filtersystem.Fischturm uffpasse,das solltest du Dir gedanken machen wo der hin kommt,Untergrund unterhalb der Folie sollte gut befestig sein,und die last Großflächig aufgefangen werden.Hatte Turm(D45cm H100cm) mit allen drum und dran 200Kg gefüllt,bis der Untergrund keine Lust mehr hatte,da lag er um,einschlag am Teichrand,das war´s.
Lass Dir Zeit,das mit Rom und einen tag kennst Du ja
Vg Thomas


----------



## ikke (9. Juli 2015)

Sieht gut aus. 
Aber plane auf jeden Fall einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer mit ein auch wenn du diesen noch nicht nutzt. 
Dann hast du immer die Möglichkeit einen Schwerkraftfilter einzusetzen, das spart viel Strom. 
Die Kosten sind nur minimal. 
Aber achte darauf das du den Bodenablauf und den Skimmer mit separaten Rohren anschließt. 
Habe mal ein Bild beigefügt wie das aussehen könnte. 
Ist aber immer von der Situation abhängig.


----------



## Patchworker (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen

finde es jetzt schon Klasse hier 

Gibt ja viele Foren dann warte man mit unter Tagelang um überhaupt eine Antwort zu bekommen.
Wir hatten ja selbst mal ein Forum was super lief, aber wegen den Kosten wieder aufgegeben haben.
Thema war wie sollte es anders sein: Patchworkfamilien.

Der Baumstamm bleibt so wie der ist, da ist unser Sonnensegel dran.

Minibagger wäre schön, geht aber nicht, deswegen waren wir ja auch
mit 11 Männern, 9 Schaufel und 3 Schubkarren zu Gange um die 8ccm Mutterboden
aus dem Garten zu bekommen.
Wenn ich jetzt das Loch aushebe, ist es ein leichtes.
Kies kann ich mit Harke auf die verbliebene Fläche verteilen,
den Sand darunter nutzen um Befestigung mit Beton zu machen.

Da ich eh den Grund und die verschiedene Ebenen vorab mit Betonplatten auslegen will 
(haben noch etliche hier liegen)
wird das absacken das kleinere Problem sein.
Das der BA und der Skinner je eine eigenen Rohrverbinder benötigt war mir schon klar  

Was mir nicht klar ist wie ich den Ablauf mit der Teichfolie dicht bekomme.
Zuerst kommt ja Vlies, der wird rundrum ausgeschnitten, aber wie bekomme ich dann
den BA mit der Folie dicht? 

VG
Alex


----------



## Michael H (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Einfach die " SUCHE " benutze , das Forum gibt alles her....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erstellen-eines-bodenablaufs.16526/


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo Alex,
ja wir sind manchmal schneller als es dir lieb ist 


das mal lesen ==>  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erstellen-eines-bodenablaufs.16526/

oder auch mal die Suche benutzen (rechts oben)


----------



## mitch (9. Juli 2015)

2 * D = 1G


----------



## Michael H (9. Juli 2015)

Schneller


----------



## ikke (9. Juli 2015)

Bitte nicht am Beton sparen.
Den Bodenablauf unbedingt wie beschrieben einbetoniert.
Sonst geht das in die Hose.
Hast Du dir schon Gedanken wegen der Filtertechnik gemacht. 
Das ist wichtig wegen der Verrohrung.


----------



## Patchworker (10. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen

Brrrrr ganz ruhig brauner .....

Eins nach dem anderen.
Ich muss den Teich weder morgen fertig haben noch zwingend damit anfangen.
Wie gesagt, erst mal mache ich mich nach allen Seiten schlau.
Heißt auch wissen aneignen was wie viel kostet usw.

WENN ich dann als erstes alle Infos habe die ich benötige,
alle Preise kenne und dann mich dazu entschließe das Projekt Gartenteich zu bauen,
dann werde ich erst mal alles was ich benötige besorgen, bauen tun und machen.

Da ich noch ein anderes Hobby habe welches etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt,
geht das zuweilen etwas langsamer bei mir.
Gerade wegen meinen anderen Hobby möchte ich ja einen Gartenteich haben
damit ich mich nach getaner Arbeit (die ja eben wegen der Gesundheit meist länger dauert)
um zu entspannen.

Bevor die frage kommt was denn mein anderes Hobby ist:
Ich schneide Autos halb durch und baue (meist) aus dem hinteren Teil einen Anhänger

        

Zurück zum Thema:
Das mit dem Bodenablauf ist eine super Sache.
Werde mich dann mal auf der "Suche" begehen und gucken wo man diese bekommt usw.

Klar KG Rohre bekomme ich in jeden Baumarkt.

Filter: Habe da bei youTube ein Video gesehen wie einer aus 2 blaue Tonnen ein Filter gebaut hat.
Vorschläge sind hier Willkommen. Möchte gerne einen großen Filter haben den ich nicht täglich reinigen muss.

Dann habe ich mich schlau gemacht was Pflanzen angeht.
Aber das war etwas viel Input und muss noch mal nachgeholt werden.
Ob ich nun eine UVC Lampe einsetze oder nicht, weiß ich noch nicht.
Einbauen werde ich eine auf jeden Fall zur Sicherheit.

So werde dann mal weiter Berichte lesen. 
Auch was die Form wegen Strömung angeht habe ich etwas gelesen.
Also eins nach dem anderen. 

Jetzt geht es erst mal wieder in den Tiefen des Forum um weiter zu lesen.

VG
Alex


----------



## Guckst Du Fisch (10. Juli 2015)

Genau,immel mit del luhe, sagt der Chinese


----------



## Patchworker (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen

nachdem ich mich nun "etwas" schlauer gelesen habe,
grübel ich jetzt über die Form usw.

Da ich ja auch gerne einen Bachlauf hätte bzw. haben möchte,
überlege ich jetzt den Teich komplett um den einen kleinen Baum zu machen.
Grund: Wasserbewegung bzw. Kreislauf.

Heißt: Vom Bachlauf in den flachen Teil mit den Pflanzen.
Also von 10cm abfallend auf 30 und 40cm.
Danach folgt dann der Tiefe teil vom Teich wo das Wasser angesaugt wird.

Soweit die Grund Idee.
Jetzt kommt der Technische Teil:
Egal wie und was ich an Filter mache, es muss leicht zu reinigen sein.
Heißt, ohne viel Körperliche Anstrengung, den da ist mein Problem.

Wenn ich so was wie einen Pumpenkeller machen würde,
müsste ich mich wenn da was sein sollte, Bücken.
Gerade das Bücken bereitet mir die meisten Schmerzen.

Am liebsten wäre mir eine Filteranlage die halb eingebuddelt ist.
Was mir gefällt ist dieser Selbstbau mit den 2 blauen 200l Tonnen.
So was in der Art wäre für mich okay.

Da ich ja die Umrandung später mit Steine machen möchte,
habe ich mir vorgestellt, das am ende des Tiefen Teil,
ich Steine so hoch anbringe das dahinter der Filter ist und von dort aus nach links zum Bachlauf geht.

Ich versuch noch mal Bildbearbeitung zu machen.
Aber heut nicht mehr.

Was mir noch fehlt sind die Kosten für Vlies und Folie, die bereiten mir am meisten Kopfschmerzen.

VG
Alex

PS: Mir fehlt hier im Forum eine Rubrik mit: Wo kommst du her?

Das ganze dann mit Postleitzahlen unterteilen.
So hat man(n) und auch Frau die Möglichkeit Kontakt zu anderen Forum Mitglieder aufzunehmen die in der nähe wohnen und direkt vor Ort helfen können.
Nur so eine Idee von mir


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juli 2015)

Wer woher kommt, mmmh schau doch auf die Mitgliederkarte

Salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2015)

Ich mag keinen Bodenablauf.

Schwächt die Folie.
Kommt man nie wieder dran.
Brauch man eigentlich nur wenn man mit Lufthebern arbeiten will und nicht mit Pumpen.
Luftheber gehen aber nur bis knapp über die Wasseroberfläche.......funktioniert also nur bei eingegrabenen Filter.
Ermöglicht nur schlecht einen Bodengrund
Klar kann man mit einem Bodenablaiuf auch in einen Sammelschacht gehen und dort die Elektropumpe rein stecken.
Die könnte aber auch am Teichgrund liegen.

Braucht man nur bei Teichen ohne Bodengrund und Luftheberbetreib in einen Filterkeller.


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juli 2015)

@Tottoabs ,  stimmt ja garnicht, bei einem Hochteich braucht er seinen Filter nicht eingraben um mit LH zu arbeiten ,  ich hab ja auch keinen BA und arbeite mit LH .

salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juli 2015)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 

Muss sich selber jeder eine Meinung zu bilden. Man sollte aber auch die negativen Seiten aufzeigen.


----------



## mitch (14. Juli 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Man sollte aber auch die negativen Seiten aufzeigen.


 und die sind ?


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> und die sind ?


Ahm....drei Beiträge weiter oben  ???


----------



## Patchworker (14. Juli 2015)

Nun schlagt euch nicht die Köpfe ein,
ich freue mich ja über Meinungen.

Okay, BA schwächt die Folie, stimmt.

Wobei ich ja eh nicht den riesigen Teich haben möchte.
Das man nicht mehr dran kommt ist auch ein Argument.
Okay, dann doch eine Pumpe, wird auch die günstigere Wahl sein.

Ich sage ja, ich überlege und Plane noch.
Bildbearbeitung habe ich noch nicht gemacht.

VG
Alex


----------



## Patchworker (14. Juli 2015)

SOOOO

habe jetzt mal etwas Bildbearbeitung gemacht.

So in etwa stelle ich mir das vor:
Grün = Erhöhung für Filteranlage mit Übergang zum Bachlauf
Bachlauf verläuft hinter den kleinen Baum = Hellblau (Türkis) 
Vom Bachlauf dann in den flachen Teil des Teiches wo die Pflanzen
auf 2 Ebenen ihren Platz finden = Hellblau

Der dunkel blaue Teil ist dann für die Fische gedacht.

Jetzt eure Meinung dazu.
Jede Meinung zählt!!!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2015)

Mach keinen Hügel. IMO

Bei deinem Garten die Filteranlage ggf hinter einer Steinrigole verstecken.
Bach bloß nicht irgendwo künstlich runter laufen lassen.
Einfach als Vertiefung im Boden und gut.


----------



## Patchworker (14. Juli 2015)

Hi

soll ja mit Steine gemacht werden, 
aber etwas höher muss ich ja kommen damit das Wasser 
über den Bachlauf auch runter fließt.
Dachte da an die Folie mit Kies.


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2015)

Da möchte ich Totto zustimmen.
Wenn man sich die Gestaltung eures Gartens anschaut (Sand, Kies und geometrisch), würde ein Erdhügel, aus dem plötzlich Wasser läuft, ziemlich unpassend wirken.
Falls eine 'Steinrigole' ein Steinhaufen ist?, würde ich diese Lösung auf jeden Fall einem Erdhaufen vorziehen. Allerdings gibt es ja noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten, zwei Fässer zu verbergen. Gabionen z.B. oder Granitstelen...auf jeden Fall würde etwas mit Steinen machen.
petra


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2015)

Zu lange nachgedacht.
Damit das Wasser runter fließt, brauchst du doch nur ein ganz geringes Gefälle. Alles andere ist ein Wasserfall oder ein Wildbach...und dafür bräuchtest du sicherlich eine ziemlich starke Pumpe.
petra


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Ich würde dir einen Hochteich empfehlen, min. 75cm hoch, vieleicht 6 oder 8 eckig und ein zweites Becken  als Filter . Das ganze vieleicht aus Gabionen mit Steinen passend zum Rest. Also ich könnt mir das dort gut vorstellen und du bräuchtest dich auch nicht so zu bücken
salve Patrick ✌


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2015)

Ämm ja


----------



## Patchworker (14. Juli 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ämm ja



Heißt jetzt was genau? 

Hochteich möchte ich weniger haben.
Wir möchten ja von der Terrasse aus auf den Teich gucken.
Terrasse höher geht nicht, dann steht das Regenwasser 
im Wintergarten und Wohnzimmer.

Wie gesagt, ich grübel noch und Planung ist ja noch nicht fertig.

Habe jetzt gerade was von Pflanzfilter gelesen.
Dann Interessiert mich noch die Sache mit dem Trommelfilter.
Kann man das selber bauen? Wenn ja wo gibt es eine Bauanleitung?
Mit welchem Material wird da gebaut?
Selber bauen sollte das kleinste Problem darstellen 
Das selbe mit dem IBC, obwohl der zu groß werden würde.

Achmannnn, wer die Wahl der die Qual .....

Also weiter lesen, lesen, lesen

VG
Alex

PS: Ja ich weiß ---->>> die "Suche" nutzen


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2015)

Patchworker schrieb:


> Also weiter lesen, lesen, lesen


...... Ich buddel mich auch noch durch die alten Beiträge. 

So kann ein Bachlauf nahezu ohne Gefälle aussehen


----------



## Patrick K (14. Juli 2015)

Ämm ja heißt dicke Finger und doofes Handy , beachte es nicht weiter ,war ein Doppel Post . Ich dachte ja nur wegen dem bücken 
salve Patrick ✌


----------



## Patchworker (15. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen

jetzt wieder was entdeckt/gelesen was mir Sorgen und Kummer bereitet.
Weiß jetzt gerade nicht wo, weil gestern Abend gelesen.

Da ist ein Teich in sich zusammen gefallen weil die Erde hinter der Folie 
runter gerutscht ist.

Okay, Schalsteine sind hier die Lösung.
Werde mich jetzt erst mal weiter schlau lesen und gucken ob
ich was finde ab wann die Sinnvoll sind.

Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten?
Teichform usw.

Der Bachlauf gefällt mir.
Obwohl so ein leichtes Wasserplätschern uns auch sehr gefällt.

VG
Alex


----------



## Küstensegler (15. Juli 2015)

Hi Alex,

bei Steilwänden bieten sich Schalungssteine an.
Bei Schrägen kann man auch einfach mit einer dünnen Betonschicht fixieren.
Um die von dir beschriebene Gefahr zu entgehen, haben wir es so wie ich beschrieben habe gemacht.
Umsetzung kannst du in meiner Teichbau-Doku sehen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2015)

Patchworker schrieb:


> Der Bachlauf gefällt mir.
> Obwohl so ein leichtes Wasserplätschern uns auch sehr gefällt.


Ich habe über die Strecke ca. 20 cm Höhenunterschied. So ganz stumm ist der nicht.
Habe einfach oberflächlich etwas Boden runter gennommen. Dann in dem Abstand von  so 30 cm die Erde stehen gelassen und hinter diesen Wällen Löcher gegraben um diese eckigen Mörtelwannen einzugraben. Immer etwas Größer als die Wannen um Platz dür Folie und etwas Kies zu haben. Immer etwas tiefer als die "Wälle" . Auf die Wälle habe ich ein gebogenes DN 50 Rohr/Schlauchstück gelegt. War noch über von einer Wasserdruckleitung.
Durch die Krümmung welche im Rohr war habe ich die Möglichkeit gehabt den tiefsten Punkt des Wallüberlaufs immer in der Mitte des Graben zu platzieren. Seitlich wurden geschlagene Steine angeordnet. Zwei Reihen, ganz wenig über die Oberfläche des umgebenen Kies.

Also Erde profiliert. Rohre drauf. Folie in den Graben. Mörtelwanne auf die Folie. Wasser in die Mörtelwannen. Die Drückten dann die Folie in die Löcher.. Dann hatte ich Angst das die Mörtelwannen aufschwimmen,  wenn das Wasser alles bedeckt. Somit noch zwei geschlagene Steine in die Wanne. Dann den Seitenraum zwischen Folie und Mörtelwanne mit Sand und Schotter verfüllt. An besonderen Stellen habe ich auch noch Vlies unter gelegt bzw.. Böschungsmatten im Bereich der Wasserüberläufe. (Denke heute würde ich die Stellen mit Verbundmatten ausführen und mit gefärbten Beton vermörteln.)

Folie nach innen geklapt. Außenkannte des Graben die erste Reihe geschlagenen Steine versetzt. Folie zurück gegen die Steine geklappt. Folie mit Vlies geschützt und die zweite Innenreihe der Steine versetzt. Folie zwischen den Steinen über Erdgrund abgeschnitten. Die Fuge zwischen den Bruchsteinreihen mit Schotter verfüllt damit man die Folie nicht mehr sieht.
Dann die Innenbereiche mit Steinen dekoriert bzw. die Überläufe und die Kanten der Mörtelwannen versteckt.

Würde ich immer wieder ähnlich machen da ich so im Graben einige Tiefe Stellen habe in welchen auch wenn kein Wasser läuft viel Wasser stehen bleibt und in den Seitenbereichen das Supstrat tief genug ist das auch einige Pflanzen wachsen können welche eher tiefere Wurzeln bilden möchten. Hohe Pflanzen immer auf die nicht weg Seite.....wäre bei dir wohl eher innen. Flache Pflanzen auf die Wegseite.

Das Mikroklima am Bachlauf lässt da sogar Walderdbeeren wachsen und Früchte tragen.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Bau  

Die eckigen Mortelwannen habe ich eingepasst 

Hier sieht man ganz gut die Randausbildung.
Links ist die Folie zwischen den geschlagenen Steinen nach oben geführt und mit Schotter abgedeckt. Der Rindenmulch ist später mal einem Kies gewichen. Rechts sitzt die Folie zwischen geschlagenem Stein und Rasenkantenstein. Hat mir nicht gefallen und dann sind die Rasenkantensteine gegen geschlagene Stein ausgetauscht worden.
 


Wenn kein Wasser läuft fällt der Graben nie trocken wie man auf dem Bild ganz gut sieht. Von den Mörtelwannen sieht man fast nix mehr.


----------



## Patchworker (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen

erst mal *Sorry* das ich erst jetzt antworte,
Aber das Reale Leben ist eben neben Begeisterung vom Teichbau
auch noch irgendwie vorhanden 

Da ist noch eine Ehefrau und auch noch ..... Kinder??? 
Ja genau, Kinder waren da auch noch.
Familie hat schon gemeckert weil ich nur noch Thema Teich usw. kannte.

Also auf die Bremse getreten und erst mal kleine Brötchen backen  

Hallo Carlo, werde mir das man angucken.

Hallo Totto, das sieht gut aus und gefällt mir. 
Erst recht da ich ja den ganz kleinen Teich weiter verwenden kann/könnte.
Aber sieht sehr groß aus. Na erst mal Abwarten wie es später sein wird.

Frei nach dem Motto das Ziel ist der Weg....... so oder so ähnlich.

VG
Alex, der jetzt weiter lesen wird


----------

